# Random Beep On Computer



## SomePersonYeah (Jun 30, 2014)

Well for the past week, whenever I am playing a game through java or listening to a youtube video, I get a random beep through my headset. At first, I didn't think much of it, but now it is being a little bit consistent (2-5 times a day). I tried looking at the CPU temps to make sure it wasn't an overheating alarm and I get around 30-50 degrees (depending on if I am playing a game or the system being idle). So, I decided to look at my event viewer and noticed the events coinciding with the beeps (both being UserModePowerService):


Process C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe (process ID:2992) reset policy scheme from {8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c} to {8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c}

or

Process C:\Windows\explorer.exe (process ID:6196) reset policy scheme from {381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e} to {8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c}

Essentially, it's annoying, and would like to figure out how to fix this. If I need to give more information, please let me know.

My computer specs:

· OS - Windows 8.1
· 64 bit
· Intel i7-4330k
· EVGA 770 FTW x 2
· Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H
· EVGA SUPERNOVA 1200 P2
· 16 GB Ram - Cosair Vengance

Thank you.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

SomePersonYeah said:


> Process C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe (process ID:2992) reset policy scheme from {8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c} to {8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c}


FWIW, the command:
powercfg -setactive 8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635​would set the power configuration to High Performance.


----------



## SomePersonYeah (Jun 30, 2014)

I tried that but it's already active :/

But from the looks of the event viewer, if the machine is idling, the bug doesn't happen. But when I am doing something an after some time, it will trigger.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Right. It sounds like when something is toggling your computer back and forth between low (ot normal) to high performance, the computer beeps.


----------

